# erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????



## esox88 (28. Dezember 2003)

hallo freunde!

wer fast alles hat sucht dinge, die ihn fehlen. im TV habe ich gesehen wie in austalien mit dem wurfnetz sehr effizient köderfische gefangen wurden. ich würde es auf einem privatgewässer für kontrollfänge verwenden. kann mir wer mitteilen, wo ich ein wurfnetz erstehen kann bzw. was so etwas kostet?

prosit neujahr 
esox88


----------



## steffen.u (12. April 2004)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

Hallo Esox88

Das mit den Probefängen und Privatgewässer ist bestimmt eine gute Idee ,in Angelgewässern dürfte ein Wurfnetz nicht erlaubt sein .

Zu kaufen gibt es die Teile im Fischereibedarf / Fischereigeräte etc.

Die handhabung ist etwas übungsbedürftig .Vom Prinzip her wird das teil mit 2 Händen geworfen und zusätzlich mit den Zähnen (dritte hand) gehalten .das netz bildet eine art glocke ,und wird mit der schnur zugezogen und eingeholt .steinchen ,äste wasserpflanzen können mitunter recht hinderlich sein .



Viel spass beim ausprobieren


----------



## ray (12. April 2004)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

hallo esox88,

ich habe mir auch mal ein wurfnetz gekauft - hat glaube ich so um 40-50 euro gekostet. es gibt hier in oldenburg ne netzfabrik, wenn du willst besorg ich dir die adresse.
es gibt 2 verschiedene ausführungen, musst vielleicht mal googeln, dann findest du die bestimmt.

das mit dem werfen ist so-ne-sache...ist nämlich garnicht so leicht. nach einiger übung habe ich wenigstens einen ovalen und ab und zu auch nen ordentlichen kreis hinbekommen. ich wollte mit dem netz herausfinden, was in sardinien so an fischen vorkommt und habe recht gute erfolge erzielt - sogar in der brandung konnte ich meeräschen erwischen!!

ganz wichtig ist aber ein hindernissfreier bodengrund, denn zuviele äste oder ähnliches machen das netz kaputt.

auf jeden fall ein interessanter zeitvertreib    damit kann man dann auch gleich den ganzen schwarm köderfische eintüten...

mfg,
ray


----------



## C.K. (12. April 2004)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

Ganz wichtig, es darf nur am Privatgewässer eingesetzt werden! Bei E-Bay tauchen die Dinger schon mal auf so für 70-80 Euro. Da ist das Angebot von ray schon sehr günstig.


----------



## bennson (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

20 dollar .... hier in Florida XD


----------



## woernser1965 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

Vor ca. 20 Jahren hab ich das im Spanienurlaub schon gesehen....Dort haben das viele Spanier im Meer benutzt. Die haben damit mehr erwischt als ich mit der Angel |rotwerden. Habs auch mal probieren dürfen........habs aber nicht hinbekommen #c
Wenn du jemanden kennst der dieses Jahr in Spanien Urlaub macht, kann er ja dort schauen was die dort kosten, und dir eins mitbringen #6


----------



## Moe (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

Ich habe 8 Monate in Australien damit Köderfische gefangen. Der Hammer. Leider ist das Blei zu schwer gewesen und ich konnte es nicht micht nach hause nehmen.  Das werfen hat mir der Verkäufer 2 mal gezeigt, nach einem Tage lief es relativ gut, nach einer wohce sehr gut und am Ende hab ich nur noch schöne runde Kreise geworfen. Wo es die gibt, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen,aber wenn du später schwierigkeiten beim werfen haben solltest, medeste dich einfach.


----------



## woernser1965 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

Gerade beim stöbern gefunden :m
http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p1501_WURFNETZ.html


----------



## Endo (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

Hallo da!

Will mir auch eins zulegen. Hab bei Ebay nen par gesehen neue giebts da ab ca.29 €uronen zu kaufen.


----------



## ober (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

Hallo, frag jemanden, der nach Florida fliegt. Gibt`s in jedem großen Lebensmittelgeschäft im Regal mit den Angelsachen für damals 1992 - 10 $. Damit am Strand Köderfische und manchmal größere gefangen und dann nachts auf`s Pier.
War schön.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## wurfnetzkurt (8. September 2007)

*AW: erfahrungen mit wurfnetz????*

schaut mal da nach
http://www.ausfish.com.au/castnet/


----------

